#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-11
<Tukeke> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problema_del_a%C3%B1o_2038
<elkuka> buenas
<elkuka> estoy instalando ubuntu y ya hago macana con las particiones
<elkuka> habra alguien que me de una ayudita?
<mama21mama> que paso?
<mama21mama> que macana?
<elkuka> resulta que tengo esta notebook y tenia un disco 300.000 gb
<elkuka> yqueria deja una particion con windows como estaba
<elkuka> y hacer una para ubuntu
<elkuka> entonces agarre la 300 gb ntfs y le puse change a 100 gb
<elkuka> quedo como esperaba windows en 100 gb
<elkuka> pero el resto (200gb)
<elkuka> que
<elkuka> quedo como unusuable
<mama21mama> cual?
<mama21mama> de esas 200 hace una swap y una ext3
<elkuka> el disco rigido es de 300, le puse change a 100. entonces lo nuevo es 100 gb ntfs con windows, y un resto de 200 que quedo como espacio unusuable
<mama21mama> formatia ese espacio
<elkuka> claro, queria hacer una ext4,
<mama21mama> entra en modo livecd y con gparted
<elkuka> ahora estoy con el livecd
<mama21mama> puedes hacer los arreglos
<elkuka> en applications no esta el gparted
<elkuka> o no lo encuentro
<mama21mama> lo instalas
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get install gparted
<mama21mama> via terminal
<elkuka> lo encontre gracias
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> cuanta ram tienes?
<mama21mama> la swap es total ram + 30 %
<elkuka> ahi lo estoy viendo
<elkuka> 2gb o 3 de ram
<elkuka> cuando le quiero hacer algo me dice, It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<mama21mama> a tienes muchas particiones primaria.
<mama21mama> podes hacer una captura de las paticiones que muestra el gparted?
<elkuka> tendre que borrar algunas, no? disculpen, pense que iba a ser mas sencillo
<mama21mama> es sencillo.
<elkuka> si
<mama21mama> pero seguro no te informaste adecuadamente.
<mama21mama> si dice que no puedes hacer mas de 4 particiones primarias entonces tienes mas de 4 particiones ya echas.
<mama21mama> y como es que tienes tantas si solo usas windows?
<mama21mama> deberias tener 1
<elkuka> no se. es una compaq nueva y viene con un recovery
<mama21mama> ojo puedes perder la garantia.
<elkuka> y otros 200 megas en no se que cosa mas\
<elkuka> posta? que bardo
<mama21mama> si gracias a los negocios sucios de microsoft :D
<mama21mama> averigua si puedes borrar las particiones.
<mama21mama> sin perder la garantia.
<elkuka> naah
<mama21mama> llama a tu soporte tecnico de esa portatil-
<mama21mama> antes de proceder.3
<elkuka> prefiero perder la garantia que 30 min hablando por tel
<mama21mama> yo prefiero perder 30 min a perder $2500
<mama21mama> y si mañana no funciona a quien le reclamas?
<elkuka> 1900
<mama21mama> si esta todo bien y no pierdes garantias debes borrar todo menos la de windows elkuka
<elkuka> hice el print scrn
<elkuka> como lo pegaria por aca?
<mama21mama> http://imageshack.us/
<mama21mama> luego pasas el link
<elkuka> http://img593.imageshack.us/i/screenshotgx.png/
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> elkuka, la unidad c cuanto tenia?
<elkuka> unos 302 gb creo
<mama21mama> si eso el disco entero
<mama21mama> pero digo donde tienes windows
<mama21mama> cuanto te mostraba cuando entrabas a mi pc?
<elkuka> en el de 93gb
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> sda2
<mama21mama> seria no?
<elkuka> pero ahora que veo ese system no se que sera
<elkuka> si
<mama21mama> debe ser el sector de arranque
<mama21mama> sda3 y sda4
<mama21mama> esas puedes borrarlas
<elkuka> se. borro esas entonces. debe ser nomas que pa ponermela con la garantia
<mama21mama> si borras cualquiers puedes perder la preciada garantia de 1 año
<mama21mama> dependiendo el contrato que firmaste.
<elkuka> y bue, necesitaba linux dire, y discutire lo que pueda si fuese necesario
<mama21mama> te joden con la letrita chiquitita los turros.
<elkuka> jaja, igual trabajo en hp
<elkuka> asi que poray tengo mas acceso a hincharle las pelotas
<mama21mama> claro
<mama21mama> borrando esas ya puedes crear la swap
<mama21mama> luego la ext4
<elkuka> bueno, en algun momento habia leido eso de la swap, ahora ya me lo olvide asi que tocara leerlo de nuevo
<elkuka> pero ya borre las molestas, asi que todo deberia funcionar
<elkuka> gracias
<mama21mama> ok elkuka
<mama21mama> luego me dices si estas en ubunt uinstalado.
<marianom> natty se comió my gnome-keyring ;(
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-12
<martin-i> Buenas
<martin-i> Necesetaria ayuda
<martin-i> ...
<martin-i> ...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Rahoul> hola hay alguien para consultar?
<mama21mama> hola
<Rahoul> hola como te va
<Rahoul> gracias
<mama21mama> tira la consulta quien sabe y este respondera.
<Rahoul> mira tengo una consulta simple
<Rahoul> hay una aplicacion que utilizo
<Rahoul> corriendo el comando "coherence -d"
<Rahoul> la idea seria usando upstart crear un comando dentro de /etc/init que me permita correrlo al inicio
<Rahoul> el tema es q no se bien la sintaxis para crear tal archivo conf
<mama21mama> podes meterlo aqui /etc/rc.local
<mama21mama> e iniciara al inicio.
<Rahoul> bueno
<Rahoul> la preginta seria
<Rahoul> como escribirias el script
<Rahoul> ?
<Rahoul> como te decia, yo para arrancar la aplicacion generalmente ejecuto coherence -d
<mama21mama> donde esta ubicado el coherence?
<Rahoul> en /usr/bin
<mama21mama> ok
<Rahoul> ahi esta seguro
<mama21mama> solo agrega coherence -d
<mama21mama> con eso bastara
<Rahoul> osea con nano creo un archivo llamado no se coherence (sin extension) y en el mismo solo pongo coherence -d
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> 1º edita /etc/rc.local
<mama21mama> 2º agrgas coherence -d
<Rahoul> ok
<Rahoul> preguta que seria el rc.local?
<mama21mama> es un script de inicio
<Rahoul> ok
<Rahoul> en cuanto al tema del upstart
<Rahoul> no tenes idea como hacerlo no?
<mama21mama> alli se ponen lo que quiers iniciar.
<Rahoul> lo que me decis seguro que funciona
<mama21mama> upstart que mencionaste de eso?
<Rahoul> pero me gustaria poder crearlo con upstart
<Rahoul> upstart serian los scripts que creas
<mama21mama> eso que es una aplicacion o que?
<Rahoul> en /etc/init que reemplazan a /etc/init.d
<mama21mama> a
<Rahoul> bueno supongamos
<Rahoul> que no dije nada jajaja
<mama21mama> editas uno y miras la sitaxis.
<Rahoul> generalmente lo odes hacer desde /etc/init.d
<Rahoul> si pero no me fue tan simplee entenderlo
<Rahoul> :-(
<Rahoul> rc.local requiere que el usuario se loguee
<Rahoul> o que inicie la sesion grafica?
<mama21mama> haces esto
<Rahoul> yo lo correria en un ubuntu server
<Rahoul> decime
<mama21mama> editas /etc/init.d/coherence
<mama21mama> y agregas
<mama21mama> #! /bin/sh
<mama21mama> coherence -d
<mama21mama> listo
<Rahoul> listo... con eso lo que hago es que se corra al inicio?
<mama21mama> si pero la forma que te digo tambien.
<mama21mama> la otra
<Rahoul> aj
<Rahoul> osea que son similares..
<Rahoul> justo ahi lo estoy probando
<Rahoul> lo cargue en el rc.local
<Rahoul> y reinicie la maquina... justo se quedo haciendo la comprobacion de disco........
<mama21mama> los dos usan bashscrip o el lenguaje que le quieras poner
<mama21mama> pero hay protocolos diferentes a seguir en los dos script
<mama21mama> para una correcta armonia.
<mama21mama> eso es la tarea que te dejo investigarlos.
<mama21mama> :)
<Rahoul> jaja
<Rahoul> si lei acerca del update.rc
<Rahoul> basicamente la pregunta que me surgia
<Rahoul> era primero que nada la sintaxis del script
<Rahoul> que por lo que veo es en bash
<Rahoul> una vez que tenes eso ver como lo haces ejecutable
<Rahoul> rc.local se corren en que run level?
<mama21mama> con chmod
<Rahoul> no ya se
<Rahoul> es chmod +x /etc/init.d/loquesea
<Rahoul> y luego el update.rc
<Rahoul> lo que te preguntaba el rc.local se corre en el ultimo ru level?
<Rahoul> run level quise decir
<mama21mama> nivel 2
<Rahoul> ok muchas gracias
<Rahoul> =)
<mama21mama> por nada
<Rahoul> mama21mama
<Rahoul> ahi reinicio la compu
<mama21mama> Rahoul, que paso?
<Rahoul> pero no veo que haya levantado el serivcio
<mama21mama> a ver donde lo pusiste?
<mama21mama> pega el archivo como lo modificaste http://text0.tk/
<mama21mama> en ese pastebin
<mama21mama> luego pasa la url.
<Rahoul> http://text0.tk/l/560
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> no se inicio?
<mama21mama> como lo comprobaste?
<Rahoul> me dejas probar una vez mas?
<Rahoul> un segundito...
<mama21mama> asi se inicia como root
<mama21mama> si quieres que se inicie con algun usuario deberia ser
<mama21mama> su -c coherence -d user
<mama21mama> user lo reemplazas por el usuario que deseas que inicie la aplicacion.
<Rahoul> ok
<Rahoul> dejame ver una cosa nomas
<Rahoul> a ver si la aplicacion esta andando
<Rahoul> es un dlna
<mama21mama> pero para que inicie debes reiniciar completamente el sistema.
<Rahoul> a ver si el telefono me lo levanta
<Rahoul> si reinicie la computadora
<Rahoul> (es otra)=
<Rahoul> si
<Rahoul> vos sabes que si lo ejecuto a mano
<Rahoul> luego de loguearme a la consola me anda
<Rahoul> pero con el rc.local no arranca directamente
<mama21mama> tambien puses hacer que inicie vis bashrc
<Rahoul> como seria eso?
<mama21mama> hacelo como dije
<mama21mama> su -c coherence -d user
<mama21mama> es por que como root no tendra la config-
<mama21mama> pero como user si.
<mama21mama> user ponele el usuario que usas.
<Rahoul> su -c coherence -d minombredeusuario?
<mama21mama> claro
<Rahoul> ah
<Rahoul> pero me dice que  -d es invalida
<Rahoul> la esta tomando su
<mama21mama> "coherence -d"
<Rahoul> jaja
<Rahoul> si me di cuenta
<Rahoul> ahi lo puse
<Rahoul> ahi lo estoy probando
<Rahoul> si
<Rahoul> la confiuracion deberia levantarla de mi home/.coherence
<Rahoul> a menos que le especifique la ruta de la config con coherence -d --config=path
<mama21mama> si no pone su -c /home/user/script.sh minombredeusuario
<Rahoul> ahi levantoooooooooooooooooo
<Rahoul> GRACIAS!
<mama21mama> por nada.
<Rahoul> pero voy a probar si lo puedocorrer como root
<Rahoul> y a la vez
<Rahoul> especificarle el destino del config
<Rahoul> ahi te confirmo :D
<mama21mama> claro
<mama21mama> pero mejor queda asi sin root.
<mama21mama> para que deje libre root as irecuperas en caso de fallo.
<mama21mama> *recuperas
<Rahoul> perocon su -c comando -d minombredeusuario
<Rahoul> lo estoy corriendo sin root no?
<mama21mama> claro
<Rahoul> ok
<Rahoul> si
<mama21mama> te das cuentas cuanto haces top
<Rahoul> funciono de esta otra forma
<Rahoul> mira
<nicolas> hola mama21mama
<nicolas> se me corto intenret
<nicolas> disculpame
<mama21mama> suele pasar
<nicolas> te hice una pregunta q no se si lograste ver
<mama21mama> 01:29:58 < Rahoul> mira
<nicolas> (por suerte tengo un router con ddwrt que lo puedo usar como cliente con redes abiertas de vecinos)
<mama21mama> eso fue lo ultimi que dijiste
<nicolas> ok
<nicolas> te queria preguntar si conviene correr estos procesos al inicio (desde rc.local) como root o como usuario y por que ?
<nicolas> mas que nada para agregar otras aplicaciones al inicio
<nicolas> pero teniendo en cuenta si me conviene hacerlo como root o como "yo"
<nicolas> =)
<mama21mama> si hace un super bucle infinito en root
<mama21mama> ?
<nicolas> aja
<nicolas> me cuelga la maquina...
<nicolas> o no puedo matar al proceso
<nicolas> correcto?
<mama21mama> puede ser desastroso.
<nicolas> ok
<nicolas> bueno creo que ahora me queda por aprender
<nicolas> como poner programas al inicio
<nicolas> con upstart
<nicolas> o init.d
<nicolas> tiene mas ventajas de seguridad que usar rc.local?
<mama21mama> me hagarro sueño man :)
<mama21mama> debo irme
<nicolas> exit
<mariano> skype esta en el software center? You have some balls Ubuntu ;)
<chory> hice un apt-cache y aparece
<chory> skype - VOIP and instant messaging client
<chory> creo q habia algun issue con la cam ... pero se podia arreglar
<chory> la verdad hace rato q no lo pruebo de nuevo
<mama21mama> esta el skype nuevo en medibuntu
<mama21mama> el 2.2.0.25
<mama21mama> hay camaras que debes cargar un modulo en el kernel para que funcionen.
<mama21mama> o vien.... usar vlc para que tome el escritorio y a su vez la cam.
<mama21mama> o bien puedes usar el nuevo servidor argentino para mumble datas.sytes.net
<mama21mama> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsolescencia_programada por eso no te anda la tecnologia luego de un tiempo.
<mama21mama> ya me parecia raro.
<mariano> mama21mama: el skype del software center es el 2.2.0.25
<mariano> bah, yo esoty en natty
<mariano> debe ser por eso
<mama21mama> si lo sabia lo pusieron dias despues la la salida oficial de pagina de skype
<mariano> la camara integrada de mi dell anda out of the box también
<mama21mama> out que?
<mariano> automagicamente
<mama21mama> anda?
<mama21mama> joya
<martin-i> Buenas
<mama21mama> sabian eso de obsolescencia programada?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-13
<martin-i> Hola
<martin-i> necesito ayuda
<martin-i> algun dia me van ayudar?!
<martin-i> tengo una placa via cn896 quien me ayuda?
<mama21mama> via :o
<mama21mama> pesadilla.
<martin-i> se ya se
<martin-i> somos tanto usuarios
<martin-i> y nadie tiene una respuesta
<martin-i> ya hice que me la reconozca a medias
<martin-i> me falta la otra mitad :1
<martin-i> solo falta que pueda usar los efectos y el 3d
<martin-i> pero bue
<martin-i> despues me reconoce el monitor
<martin-i> todo
<martin-i> bien
<martin-i> hasta ahy pero bue
<granjero> buenas noches
<granjero> estoy probando ubuntu 11.04 desde un pendrive
<granjero> siento que es un gran paso atrás
<granjero> a alguno le pasó lo mismo?
<mama21mama> si no tenes diaspora no existis.
<granjero> dispora?
<granjero> eso no es algo religioso?
<mama21mama> esa es la publicidad que paga facebook.
<mama21mama> dice "si no estas en facebook no existis"
<mama21mama> entonces pense que podria ayudar a dispora diciendo lo mismo.
<mama21mama> pero con diaspora.
<mariano> beuno: hola! dos preguntas. 1- Mi señora quiere saber si hace falta visa para entrar a Inglaterra. 2- tengo un bug en natty (http://bit.ly/ggBhUS). ¿Cómo me aseguro que esté taggeado correctamente en LP?
<mariano> siempre es un gusto charlar con vos, BTW :)
<mariano> en relación a 2) lo que quise preguntar es: como puedo marcarlo para que la gente que lo tiene que ver para natty, lo vea (o sepa que está)
<sismo> mira cuando yo subí un bug lo tomaron en un par de días
<sismo> fijate que también notifica a una parba de gente
<sismo> dentro de esa gente están los distintos líderes de proyectos que son los que encausan los bugs y le asignan importancia
<mariano> hola sismo! siempre es un gusto verte. estoy de acuerdo con lo que mencionas (pero nunca viene mal preguntarle a The Man por confirmación) :)
<beuno> mariano, holas. 1-, no visa
 * beuno mira el bug
<beuno> mariano, tiene los tags necesarios para ser visto
<mariano> cool, grax beuno!
<beuno> mariano, lifearea esta en universe, no?
 * mariano intenta verificarlo
<beuno> nop, main
<beuno> ok, mas probable que alguien lo intente arreglar  :)
<mariano> no me querría ver en la obligación de tener que hacerlo yo :)
<beuno> heh
<mariano> BTW, me encanta natty beuno: pasa la XPS nomás, casi no sufrís
<mariano> "casi"
<mariano> is the keyword
<beuno> si, en cualquier momento me mando
<beuno> lo tengo en la netbook hace 2 meses
<beuno> y una vez que me arreglaron las cosas que me la colgaban, anda de 10
<sismo> bueno natty es el que tiene el X nuevo no?
<beuno> Wayland?
<sismo> no se como se llama el nuevo pero dejaba de usar el xorg y la base de gnome
<sismo> si mal no recuerdo
<beuno> si, Wayland
<beuno> pero no
<beuno> esta para instalar
<beuno> pero le falta todavia para estar usable realmente
<beuno> recien en 11.10 se va a intentar poner como default
<sismo> ahh
<beuno> quizas 12.04
<beuno> es un cambio grande  :)
<sismo> si
<beuno> no tiene nada que ver con gnome
<sismo> y la 12.04 es lts,
<sismo> así que tienen que tenerlo relativamente bien cerrado para entonces
<beuno> tal cual
<sismo> yo me quedé en 10.04
<sismo> anda demaciado bien la lts esta
<sismo> estoy usando la máquina mucho para trabajar y no me puedo dar el lujo de experimentar
<beuno> hasta la 12.04 no te va a preguntar si queres actualizar entonces
<beuno> claro
<beuno> a mi me obligan a experimentar  :)
<mariano> sismo: yo también estaba en 10.04 y a mi esta máquina es la que me da de comer pero pegué el salto (encima a una beta)
<mariano> a la estable cuando salga, podrías, yo creo que con bastante confianza
<sismo> probaré con el desktop del trabajo que es menos complicado
<beuno> mariano, la despachas a tu mujer para el otro polo?
<mariano> tiene trabajo que hacer en Madrid y quiere escaparse un fin de semana, beuno
<mariano> la última vez que fue, estaba de 7 meses y no se animó.
<beuno> mariano, sin visa, y si entra y sale en un finde que ni lo dude
<beuno> mariano, hay pasajes a precios ridiculos si lo compras con anticipacion
<beuno> easyjet y esas empresas low-cost
<martin-i> Hd4350 Xfx es compatible con linux?
<martin-i> ....!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-14
<JUANUX> hola ,  alguien puede ayudarme?
<mariano> buen día
<nicoman> buenas... tengo un problema con una maquina que compraron, viene con ubuntu pero los vivos que la vendieron no le dieron la clave de usuario comun, el tema es como la recupero
<nicoman> no se por que a diferencia de otras distros... no me aparece el menu de grub asi podria hacer algo
<chory> tenes 2 opciones
<nicoman> y no se si tiene alguna combinacion de teclas para ingresar a el menu grub cuando bootea
<nicoman> haciendo sudo passwd root ni papa
<chory> 1- llamar a quien vendio la PC para que te de la clave
<chory> 2- tratar de saltar la config
<nicoman> eso ya lo hice y recomendaron instalar windows truchos por unos pesitos
<nicoman> asi que vamos por la 2-
<chory> para utilizar sudo necesitas la clave del usuario tb, ademas en ubuntu no existe por defecto el usuario root
<nicoman> claro, eso lei mientras hice un STFW
<chory> hay varias opciones ... tratar de sacarla tipo poniendo el nombre de la compania
<chory> probar con ubuntu
<nicoman> pero... todo me tira a entrar en modo seguro desde grub
<nicoman> pero.. oh!!! no me muestra esa pantalla como en otras distros
<chory> lo q podes hacer es bootear con un live y modificar el archivo /etc/passwd
<chory> y por ejemplo le borras la x (q serria el pass) al usuario en cuestion
<chory> y lsito despues booteas normal y la pass esta en blanco
<chory> ejemplo:
<chory> pablo:x:1000:1000:pablo
<chory> borras la x y queda:
<chory> pablo::1000:1000:pablo
<nicoman> jum... voy a intentar eso a ver si sale... pero que raro que no tenga el menu de grub al inicio, gracias chory !!!
<chory> quizas al instalarlo le pusieron q no se muestre ...
<chory> quizas con esc ... la verdad nunca me paso siempre me muestra el grub en todos los ubuntu que tengo
<nicoman> es rarisimo por eso la calentura con la manga de pajeros que venden estas pc sin dar la clave, le complican la vida al usuario final
<nicoman> y no me da para traer la pc a casa y trabajar tranqui, asi que es todo en lo del usuario :(
<chory> te lo deberian decir
<chory> yo cuando compre una vez una pc que vino preinstalada con ubuntu en armytech
<chory> tenia usuario army pass army
<chory> pero no me la dijeron la probe yo :P
<chory> y adentro
<nicoman> :) jajaja intente con los nombres comunes... root, toor, usuario, usuario pero naranja
<chory> y el nombre de la compania q vendio la PC ?
<nicoman> gigabyte :( y no funco
<chory> o el mismo nombre de usuario ?
<nicoman> si me la podria traer a casa... le instalo desde 0 una distro
<nicoman> tambien probe con el mismo nombre de usuario
<nicoman> usuario:usuario
<chory> es tb, pero como te dije le rompes la pass al usuario y despues le cambias por la que quieras
<chory> un live de cualquier distro ...
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-15
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<tkw-one> maradona se la xupa a messi.
<laleche> me pueden ayudar con lirc http://paste.ubuntu.com/594408/
 * mama21mama :. hello... hola. :)
<mama21mama> offtopic: conocen la milanesa?
<mama21mama> es verdad del video ese de chice?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-16
<GastonBorys> beuno: como va, justo necesitaba de alguien de su calibre :D
<GastonBorys> beuno: tenes en mente alguna lista o canal sobre mysql?
<granjero> alguien en la sala?
<beuno> GastonBorys, no se de listas o canales sobre mysql, no
<GastonBorys> bueno gracias pa
<mama21mama> #mysql-es
<mama21mama>  cat /etc/issue
<mama21mama> ando en lubuntu 11.04
<mama21mama> :D
<Hypatia1> BUenas
<Iron_Donut> buenas
<Iron_Donut> necesito ayuda
<Iron_Donut> urgente!
<Iron_Donut> por favor!
<Hypatia1> Hola
<Iron_Donut> hola!
<Hypatia1> No se mucho pero decime cual es el problema
<Iron_Donut> tenes bastantes conocimientos de ubuntu?
<Iron_Donut> ajaj
<Iron_Donut> ok
<Iron_Donut> se me cago el lcd de la notebook
<Iron_Donut> se le jodio el flex
<Hypatia1> ajajja
<Iron_Donut> la maquina enciende
<Iron_Donut> pero no veo un carajo
<Hypatia1> ¿pero que le paso?
<Iron_Donut> lo q se me ocurrio es transferir el video a otro monitor
<Hypatia1> se le cayo liquido, cambiaste la configuración?
<Iron_Donut> estilo monitor dual
<Iron_Donut> pero clonando los escritorios
<Hypatia1> primero hago las preguntas obvias
<Hypatia1> lo tenes conectado al otro monitor?
<Hypatia1> o lo hisistes por escritorio remoto?
<Iron_Donut> conecte un monitr a la notebook
<Iron_Donut> por ende, si funcionase bien el lcd se veria lo mismo en ambos monitores
<Iron_Donut> el tema es q al cargar el gnome, seguro q esta configurado para deshabilitar las otras salidas de video y solo mostrarse en el lcd
<Hypatia1> probaste en #ubuntu-es?
<Hypatia1> yo de monitores ni idea
<Iron_Donut> ajaj
<Iron_Donut> no problem
<Iron_Donut> ahora me pongo a intentar
<Iron_Donut> mil grax, igualmente!
<Hypatia1> DE NADA :-D, suerte con tu  monitor
<Hypatia1> sino, hay otra sala en irc hispano
<Iron_Donut> tiene el mismo nombre?
<Hypatia1> si, #ubuntu
<Hypatia1> !monitor
<mama21mama> yo se lo que le paso a ese monitor Hypatia1
<Hypatia1> ¿que fue?
<mama21mama> obsolescencia programada
<Iron_Donut> ¡?
<Hypatia1> ajajaja
<mama21mama> Iron_Donut, sabias de eso?
<Iron_Donut> suena a q tiene un timer para q se cague
<mama21mama> claro
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<mama21mama> exactamente
<Iron_Donut> sabia q existia en las impresoras
<mama21mama> sabias que los focos duran mas de 100 años?
<Iron_Donut> pero no sabia de eso en los lcds
<mama21mama> esta todo con ese problema de obsolescencia programada
<mama21mama> tengo un video documental que explica eso y por que.
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.text0.tk/?q=content/murio-mi-electrodomestico-sintoma-obsolescencia-programada
<Hypatia1> la historia d elas cosas
<Iron_Donut> antes las cosas duraban mas
<Iron_Donut> es q me da bronca
<Iron_Donut> todos los laburos de la facu
<Iron_Donut> y encima sale mas caro arreglarlo q comprar uno nuevo
<mama21mama> si a mi tambien me dio bronca cuando se murio mi HP printer y mi dvd
<Iron_Donut> es un chiste!
<Iron_Donut> tambien eso!
<Iron_Donut> se cago el dvd de la makina
<Iron_Donut> y creo q lo habia usado 3 veces...
<mama21mama> el link que pase abajo esta un video muy bueno.
<Iron_Donut> entras a internet y esta minado de gente rpeguntando por q carajo se cago rapidamente el dvd en esa makina
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<mama21mama> es por que quieren imitar todos a eeuu
<mama21mama> si no quieres tener ese problema debes vivir en cuba o rusia
<Hypatia1> Los mejores documentales del tema son "la historia de las cosas"
<Iron_Donut> y q hago? incluso las pcs de escritorio sufren los mismos problemas
<Hypatia1> "history of stuff"
<mama21mama> la cagada es que puedes no usar una marca por x problema pero el componente dentro es de otra marca.
<mama21mama> ahi cagaste.
<Iron_Donut> decime una marca de notebook q no conspire a favor del sistema capitalista?
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<mama21mama> debes saber todos las marcas que hacen ese aparato.
<mama21mama> Iron_Donut, hay portatiles de hardware libre
<Iron_Donut> olpc?
<mama21mama> supongo.
<Iron_Donut> habria q averiguar
<Iron_Donut> eso seria copado
<mama21mama> la que usa richard stallman
<mama21mama> supongo
<mama21mama> mandale un mail a ver que usa.
<Hypatia1> jaajaja
<mama21mama> asi me compro una igual.
<Iron_Donut> me llega a responder  y me cago de risa
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<Hypatia1> richy es re copado
<mama21mama> si responde el presidente de canonical en irc por que no richard stallman
<Iron_Donut> tenes razon
<Iron_Donut> hace años q ando usando pcs, por q mierda se joden las ultimas?
<Iron_Donut> tengo una 486 guardada q se la sigue bancando
<mama21mama> yo un PIII
<Iron_Donut> tuneadita y todo
<mama21mama> no la regalo ni empedo
<mama21mama> esa la tengo de backup.
<Iron_Donut> haces bien!
<mama21mama> dura mas que las nuevas
<Iron_Donut> mira, la verdad q el lunes la llevo al servicio tecnico y veo el presupuesto que me pasa
<mama21mama> ya voy por mi 2º pc de las nuevas generaciones
<mama21mama> espero que esta no muera.
<Iron_Donut> si se va a lcarajo, de una pienso en comprarme otra
<mama21mama> eso lo podes arreglar vos
<mama21mama> desarmala.
<mama21mama> con paciencia-
<mama21mama> el flex es una boludes
<Iron_Donut> q sabes si es el flex?
<Iron_Donut> ese ese el problema
<Iron_Donut> a ver
<mama21mama> lo que fijate comprate un respuesto mejor que el original.
<Iron_Donut> se q la palca de video no es
<mama21mama> tiene garantia?
<Iron_Donut> pero puede ser q justo en el conector de la terminal se haya cagado
<Iron_Donut> no
<Iron_Donut> tiene 3 años de antiguedad la makina
<mama21mama> viste son unos turros
<mama21mama> que marca es?
<Iron_Donut> acer aspire 4520
<mama21mama> si masa los 5 años es un milagro.
<Iron_Donut> mira q le tenia confianza a acer
<mama21mama> *pasa
<Iron_Donut> ahroa averiguo lo de las makinas con hardware libre
<Iron_Donut> la verdad q no sabia q habian sacado makinas con esas licencias
<Hypatia1> la mia es una notebook 2007
<mama21mama> si por que se pudrieron que se rompa todo
<Iron_Donut> mepa q me compro una nueva y en paralelo intento repararla por mi cuenta a la otra...
<mama21mama> pregunta cual es la que dura mas
<mama21mama> la marca.
<mama21mama> el que tenga una portatil de mas de 5 años esa es mejorcita.
<mama21mama> sin que se alla roto claro.
<Iron_Donut> ahaha
<Iron_Donut> me compro una compaq presario del 95?
<Iron_Donut> aun las siguen vendiendo y funcionan
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<Iron_Donut> stallman usa Lemote
<mama21mama> cuando hace que tiene esa lemote?
<Iron_Donut> no se
<mama21mama> a ver buscare
<Iron_Donut> la unica cagada es q tiene un procesador de 800mhz
<mama21mama> para codear sobra :D
<Iron_Donut> a menos q la arquitectura del mother y del micro sean muy eficientes, no le veo mucho futuro
<Iron_Donut> el tema es q laburo no solo ocn programacion
<Iron_Donut> sino tambien con aplicaciones de diseño grafico
<Iron_Donut> fuck!
<Iron_Donut> tiene q haber en argentina alguna ong de software libre
<Iron_Donut> para averiguar las opciones
<Iron_Donut> http://www.lemote.com/en/products/Notebook/2010/0310/112.html
<mama21mama> si fuera yo compraria algo que no tenga componentes de usa.
<Iron_Donut> la acer es china...
<Iron_Donut> y se me cago
<Iron_Donut> asi q anda descartando paises
<Iron_Donut> http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/
<mama21mama> usa descartalo.
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> Iron_Donut, commodore esta por salir
<mama21mama> espera que saquen una portatil.
<mama21mama> mi commodore todavia funca.
<mama21mama> anda a saber que componentes tendra.
<Iron_Donut> para
<Iron_Donut> pero q marca commodore?
<Iron_Donut> la de garbarino?
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<mama21mama> commodore
<mama21mama> esa es la marca
<mama21mama> no se si la compro otra empresa.
<Iron_Donut> hay q ver si mantiene el excelente viejo status q poseia
<mama21mama> seguro que no.
<mama21mama> ya que fue adquirida por una empresa.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-17
<Iron_Donut> la mando a arreglar el lunes
<Iron_Donut> veo si la llevo a capital federal
<Iron_Donut> tiene muchos kilombos
<Iron_Donut> y ne paralelo averiguo de comprarme otra
<Iron_Donut> despues vendo la q arregle, si me jode tener 2
<mama21mama> no le pongas repuestos de la misma marca o al tiempo pasara lo mismo.
<Iron_Donut> hablo con el flaco del service
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<Iron_Donut> como si pudiese confiar en los flacos
<Iron_Donut> sabes q me copo el palito q me tiraste del hardware libre?
<mama21mama> mi tecnico electronico de cabecera gracias a su firma eden me reintegro el dinero de un pc que me dañaron ellos. luego en otro pc me cambio los capacitores electroliticos. otros dicen comprate un mother nuevo.
<mama21mama> los tecnicos electronicos de cabecera son como los medicos de cabecera. debes dar con uno es dificil encontrarlos.
<Iron_Donut> mira, en estos dias hay bocha de tecnicos
<Iron_Donut> pero hay pocos q sean de fierro y sean honestos
<mama21mama> claro
<Iron_Donut> es muy jodido el tema
<Iron_Donut> trankilamente puedo abrir la makina por mi cuenta
<Iron_Donut> pero si cago algo el responsable soy yo
<Iron_Donut> si se lo llevo a otro, no ovy a pagar mas q lo el q diga al principio, independientemente de si cago algo y tuvo q repararlo
<Iron_Donut> el responsable es el
<Iron_Donut> me promete garantia y todo
<Iron_Donut> te lo dice un tecnico electronico
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<RValles1> buen dia
<RValles1> a todos
<gdgrpg> alguien me puede decir como instalar tor en mi ubuntu
<SamuRay> hola gdgrpg
<gdgrpg> hola samuray
<mama21mama> tengo una guia que use en un tiempo.
<mama21mama> esta en el blog ubuntusur
<SamuRay> revisate aca a ver si te ayuda gdgrpg https://phyx.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/tor-en-ubuntu-904-instalacionconfiguracion/
<mama21mama> tor no sirve ya se dijo que hay un sistema que sabe exactamente la ip
<mama21mama> del que usa tor.
<mama21mama> pero para web normales anda.
<gdgrpg_> ok gracias
<gdgrpg_> ahi miro
<gdgrpg__> perdon mi ignorancia SamuRay donde van las key
<SamuRay> gdgrpg tu instalastes tor?
<gdgrpg__> no nunca
<gdgrpg__> primera ves
<gdgrpg__> soy bastante nuevo
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-09
<SergioCuba> hola
<SergioCuba> alguien me podra tirar una mano, tengo un problema para una instalacion
<SergioCuba> pero no creo que sea dificil de resolver, no puedo instalar desde una quemadora SATA y un disco SATA
<SergioCuba> bootea el instalador todo pero avanza algunos pasos y me dice que no encuentra una lectora de CD-ROM comun
<SergioCuba> alguna idea ?
<SergioCuba> bueno voy a googlear a ver si encuentro algo ya probe varias cosas
<SergioCuba> y nada
<reneblain> actualment pruebo la version UBUNTU 12.05
<reneblain> Perdon 12.04
<SergioCuba> rene te paso lo que decia mas arriba alguna vez ?
<reneblain> Por el momento no he tenido grandes problemas
<reneblain> no he visto lo de arriva
<SergioCuba> te cuento a ver si se te ocurre algo
<SergioCuba> tengo una compu con dvd y disco sata
<SergioCuba> le quiero poner un ubu server
<SergioCuba> bootea el instalador todo pero avanza algunos pasos y me dice que no encuentra una lectora de CD-ROM comun
<reneblain> Se trata de la version servidor pura y dura?
<SergioCuba> sip
<reneblain> sin opscion grafica?
<SergioCuba> exacto
<reneblain> lo quieres como servidor router?
<SergioCuba> para server, ademas probe con la 10
<SergioCuba> nop es para alojar un apache y ademas para usar con un mysql en un software de aplicacion
<SergioCuba> pero no se como hacerlo :S jaja ya instale varios pero esto es la primera vez que me pasa :(
<reneblain> Por mi parte yo utilizo un servidor UBUNTU que sirve de para alojar mi sitio WEB, sino yo tengo mi propio computador tabien en ubuntu conectado a la red explicame lo que quieres hacer, quizas pueda ayaudarte
<SergioCuba> gracias rene, te cuento
<SergioCuba> quiero instalar en una compu un ubuntu server que corra mysql apache y algunos modulos perl
<reneblain> Trataste la version 10.04 o 10.10
<SergioCuba> pero esta compu tiene lectora sata
<SergioCuba> y cuando avanza me dice que no hay un cd-rom comun
<SergioCuba> como que no lo puede montar, pero no tengo linea de comando alli para hacer un mount ni nada
<SergioCuba> me explico ?
<SergioCuba> creo que probe una 10, ya te confirmo
<reneblain> sera mejor la 10.10 32 BITS
<SergioCuba> sip tambien probe con la 10
<SergioCuba> se resolera decis ?
<SergioCuba> tengo que bajarla
<reneblain> 32 BITS o 64 BITS
<SergioCuba> quizas si bajo la nueva, puedo probar con un usb no ?
<SergioCuba> siempre 32
<SergioCuba> porque quice armar un uds con la 9, pero me dio otro error de reconocimiento de teclado
<SergioCuba> usb perdon
<reneblain> La USB funciona perfectamente si tu tarjeta madre es moderna, menos de 3 anos
<SergioCuba> si de lujo, me parece que voy a bajar la ultima y le doy USB
<SergioCuba> luego dsp monto el DVD SATA al iniciar y chau
<reneblain> solo tendrias que colocar primero la USB luego partir sobre el programa de BIOS y declarar el boot a partir de USB
<SergioCuba> pero la 9 no deberia haber funcionado tambien ?
<SergioCuba> si si eso lo hice  y boteeo bien
<SergioCuba> pero dio un error de reconocimiento del teclado y me dejo en boot:
<reneblain> La  server 9.10 de preferencia
<SergioCuba> esa misma
<SergioCuba> ya estoy poniendo a bajar la ultima !!
<reneblain> Como hicistes la USB de BOOT pues hay un programa de linux que pemite hacer una USB de boot en formato.IISO
<SergioCuba> asi lo hice con ese programita
<SergioCuba> pero no da la opcion de server 9.10
<reneblain> ah buen comienzo
<SergioCuba> solo a partir del 11 creo
<reneblain> no mi version de UBUNTU SERVER es la 9.10
<SergioCuba> y con usb fue bien ?
<reneblain> si
<SergioCuba> PUCHA DIGO !!!! :(
<SergioCuba> al bootear me queda en boot:
<reneblain> Espera voy a consultar el WEB, entre tanto
<SergioCuba> ya estoy bajando el server 11
<SergioCuba> y volvere a probar
<SergioCuba> vale !!!!
<reneblain> prueba el link siguiente www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<reneblain> Baja la version 32 BITS pues es mas facil de instalar
<SergioCuba> sip ya esta por el 10%
<SergioCuba> dsp voy a ver si hago un nuevo usb
<SergioCuba> tengo que entregar este trabajo cuanto antes.... ya no se que probar :S
<reneblain> Perdona pero yo vivo en Francia, si me das tu telefono FIJO yo te llamo pues tengo telefonia IP ilimitada, sino contactame por SKYPE, mi login es : renatoblain
<reneblain> El programa es pesado + de 0,4 GB
<SergioCuba> buenisimo te chateo por skype, y te er agradezco !!!
<SergioCuba> ya va a salir de alguna manera jajajaaj
<SergioCuba> yo desde buenos aires y es un gusto !! poder al menos compartir el problema con alguien mas jeje
<kyskyl> yo los leo nomas
<reneblain> Espero tu llamada SKYPE entonces, mi distintivo es renatoblain, buzcame y encontraras
<kyskyl> pues hace muy poco entre a ubuntu y aun desconosco todo casi
<SergioCuba> alguna idea Ky ???
<SergioCuba> haaa no importa esta bueno hay que aprender todos empezamos alguna vez
<kyskyl> no muy pocas ideas , disculpen
<SergioCuba> el problema es instalar desde un dvd sata ;) sin drama!!!!
<kyskyl> si si yo agradesco que me permitan leerlos pues voy aprendiendo tambien con eso
<SergioCuba> dale Rene, les cuento que paso pero recien vamos por 23% jajajaj
<reneblain> Yo empleo LINUX desde hace 15 anos y UBUNTU desde que comenzo
<SergioCuba> y yo no lo uso tanto, pero cada vez me estoy metiendo mas, ahora programando con PERL algunos modulos para administrar procesos automaticos al mysql ;)
<reneblain> dame tu numero de telefono fijo y tu indicativo de la ciudad para llamarte
<kyskyl> yo e picoteado en varias distribuciones , pero ahora pude instalar ubuntu 12.04 en una notebook
<kyskyl> y aca estoy
<SergioCuba> ahora te busco en skype !!! pasa que estoy en la oficina y es un lio de internos que ni conozco
<SergioCuba> bien hay que arrancar ky no queda otra
<reneblain> Yo te escribo de motebook con el UBUNTU 12.104 en este mismo momento
<reneblain> perdon UBUNTU.04
<kyskyl> si si en eso ando , y no se rian de nombre a mi potente equipo le puse de nombre "la-lata-de-arvejas"
<reneblain> 12.04 evidentemente
<SergioCuba> jajaj
<SergioCuba> ahi te busque en skype
<SergioCuba> mientras termina de bajar esta distro voy a comer algo y dsp les cuento... crucen los dedos :D
<reneblain> Ah tabien puedes instalar UBUNTU con un DVD externo con conexion USB2
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-10
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como andan?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-11
<granjero> buenas gente
<ealexmp> hola a todos
<chory> hola
<debsan> hola
<ealexmp> saves como instalar ubuntu server haciendo raid por hardware
<ealexmp> ya eh instalado varias veces y no puedo hacer que levante el ubuntu
<ealexmp> instala correctamente pero al querer levantar el lubuntu no hace nada
<ealexmp> creo que no esta bien configurado mi particion rai, no se que hacer ni como hacerlo me podrian ayudar
<ealexmp> con algun manual paso a paso
<ealexmp> alguien por ahi que quiera ayudarme
<chory> como haces el raid por hardware o por software ?
<chory> perdon lo dijiste a lo primero XD
<chory> la verdad me pasa este tema ...
<chory> busca en google
<ealexmp> por hardware
<ealexmp> busco en goole y no encuentro nada solo por software hay
<ealexmp> me ayudas
<ealexmp> chory: estas ahi
<chory> sep
<chory> claro lo habia hecho por sw una vez
<ealexmp> y por hardware no tienes algo
<chory> nada ... en teoria cuando lo ahces por hw lo tomaria como 1 solo disco el SO
<chory> pero no se bien como es ...
<ealexmp> algun conocido que sepa
<ealexmp> necesito haerlo por hardware
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-12
<gomlik> presisando ayuda sobre el uget  configuracion
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-13
<nVdiosos> Como puedo ayudar en la UbuCon de Buenos Aires? :D
<SergioMeneses> nVdiosos, creo q debes hablar con virusuy o unimix
<nVdiosos> ok, gracias
<cyberplop> hola algien sabe configurar el multitouch???
<tkw-one> eso que es?
<cyberplop> mmmm tkw-one estamos graves!!! multi-touch
<tkw-one> eso que es?....
<cyberplop> multi-touch dispositivo enel cual puedes tocar con varios dedos
<tkw-one> un puto piano o un puto sintetizador.... eso?
<cyberplop> estoy en un poratil samsung con un multitouch o touchpad que parase un mac
<tkw-one> es solo un una pantalla sensible al tacto.... babosadas.... porque no hay nada mas rapido que un teclado y un mouse.
<cyberplop> tkw-one:  El caso intento configurar un SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, que detecte mas de tres dedos... pero no funciona nada!
<cyberplop> tkw-one: solo funciona el scroll de dos dedos...
<tkw-one> antes que nada, no soy un experto en ubuntu y segundo quiene pueden darte de una mano (hasta de golpes) estan en el canal principal ubuntu.es
<cyberplop> ..mmm duro
<cyberplop> tkw-one: ah! es que ya he hecho de todo y me di cuenta que dentro d elas opciones de synclient no se encuentra lo que quiero
<tkw-one> pero puedo darle una idea.... si esa pantalla sensible al tacto funciona bien en windows7 o xP... deberia funcionar bien en linuX.
<cyberplop> tkw-one: sip.. de hecho veia como funcionava en win7 hasta con 4 dedos!!! era genial!!! pero aqui nop
<tkw-one> a lo mejor el driver de linux tenga limitaciones....
<tkw-one> o no la reconoce adecuadamente.
<cyberplop> .... pero llevo un a;o con el mismo problema! y eso de las tarjetas hibidas.. ahahha!! es terible
<tkw-one> preguntale a m4v que ese man es duro para ubuntu.. seguro te saca de dudas rapidamente.
<cyberplop> ....mmmm sip!!!
<cyberplop> ya me acuerdo que el sabe muchisimo!!
<tkw-one> ojala solucione su problema.
<tkw-one> bye.
<cyberplop> ok
<invitado_web> hola... necesito una ayudita para instalar el ubuntu en una notebook nueva
<invitado_web> alguien me puede dar una mano
<invitado_web> tengo el cd del ubuntu 11.10
<invitado_web> pero no bootea la máquina con ese disco
<invitado_web> solo tiene DOS instalado
<invitado_web> el disco lo probe en otra máquina y funciona correctamente
<invitado_web> entré al setup de la compu y puse la lectora de cd como recurso principal para iniciar la compu
<invitado_web> tonces?
<invitado_web> hola quiero instalar la impresora y no puedo
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-14
<invitado_web> quiero instalar ubuntu en una maquina nueva que viene con limpus linux y no la puedo hacer andar
<invitado_web> auxilio!!!!
<invitado_web> alguien puede ayudarme??
<invitado_web> hola, necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu
<Myrmidan> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-15
<Instalando> hola a todos, buenas tardes
<Instalando> tengo una duda acerca de las particiones que debo realizar en la instalacion
<debsan> Instalando, qué duda ?
<Instalando> estoy usando un disco IDE (slave) limpio y primero que nada me lo reconoce como /dev/sda
<Instalando> y segundo no se cuantas particiones debo hacer para la correcta instalacion del sistema
<debsan> si el disco no tiene nada, entonces poné particionado automático
<debsan> En general hace dos particioes una para /swap y otra para /
<debsan> aunque algunos recomiendan hacer una para /home
<Instalando> primary partition verdad? como Etx4
<Instalando> ahi le puse q lo haga automatico y veremos
<Instalando> cuando trate de instalar desde el USB se mequedo trabado en el DMI
<Instalando> instalacion con exito! gracias!
<debsan> Instalando, y que tul ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-09
<atent> hola
<atent> hay vida en esta sala?
<FeFo_> Hola a todos!!!
<FeFo_> Hay alguien ahi?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-10
<Silvio> hola
<Silvio> buenas noches desde mza
<Silvio> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-11
<Naudy> buenas noches
<llueve__> Gente no usen redes sociales no libres, son malebolas se quedan con sus datos. cut07.tk/bTz
<Naudy> lol
<pehuen> ?
<pehuen> hay algun hilo de discucion con el tema "ubuntu no me reconoce un dispositivo usb"
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-12
<gabriel> Hola gente. ¿Alguno sabe de algún canal de chat sobre animación 3d (si es sobre pov-ray mejor) en español?
<luisalvarado> Buenas noches. Alguno de ustedes se encuentra coordinando el evento del Flisol?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-13
<luciano> hola?
<luciano> hay alguien'
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-14
<aprigio> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-07
<ratman> holas
<ratman> holas de nuevo
<ratman> caida
<oktubre> buenas noches gente
<ratman_home> nas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-08
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> holas
<beuno> o/ ratman
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-09
<ratman> bueas
<ratman> buenas
<beuno> o/ ratman
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-10
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-11
<ratman> nas
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda con ubuntu
<invitado_web> alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-12
<aragorn_> holas
<ratman_home> holas
<cacolop> hola
<ratman_home> holas
<cacolop> hola, perdon me colgue! alguno me puede decir algun manual para aprender a programar con gambas2?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-13
<cacolop> hola, buenas tardes
<ratman_home> todos salen rapido
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2015-04-08
<Lacho> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2016-04-13
<theShirbiny> \o/
#ubuntu-ar 2016-04-14
<el_tejo> Hola
